# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Where have you been in Europe?

## julia90

I've travelled europe mostly by organized bus trips (when i was younger with my parents), also by car with my parents, and recently with low cost airline companies such as Ryanair.

Here are the places i remember i have visited:

Switzerland: Basel, Lugano
France: all the southern french coast--> Carcassonne, the Camargue (st.Marie de la mer), Marsille, Nice, Cannes
Avignon
Paris, Eurodisney, Dijon
Strasbourg
Lille
french alpes-->Les Deux Alpes
Spain: Barcelona, Calella, Girona
Madrid, Toledo
Belgium: Bruxelles, Gent
Netherlands: Amsterdam, Aja, Rotterdam, Utrecht, the big dyke on the north sea and little villages of Edam, Volendam
Germany: Bavaria--->Munich
Austria: Vienna, Graz, Linz
England: London and the south east coast especially Eastbourne, Hastings
Ireland: Dublin and a village called Glendalough
Croatia: coastal towns
Hungary: Budapest
Czech rep.: Praga, Brno, Telch, Cesky Krumlov


Italy
Piedmont: Turin mainly
Lombardy: lake of Como and lake Maggiore, Lake Garda
Veneto: Venice, dolomites
Emilia Romagna: the riviera-->Rimini, Riccione, Cattolica,Gabicce, Ravenna, San Marino
Liguria: Genoa
Marche: Urbino, Colfiorito, costal towns
Umbria: hill towns, Assisi
Latium: Rome and the Holy see
Campania: Naples
Abruzzo: l'Aquila, national park of abruzzo, costal towns, mountain towns, Vasto
Molise: costal towns
Apulia: the Gargano-->Peschici, Vieste, Lesina
Sicily: Palermo, Messina, Taormina, Giardini di Naxos, Tindari, Eolian Islands (Vulcano and Lipari), Syracuse, Noto, Agrigento, Caltanissetta, Piazza Armerina
Sardinia: Costa Smeralda-->Stintino; also a bit on the inside


Tuscany (all of it):-D

----------


## ricjoseph96

Well i am living in London and most of the times i have been to European cities only for business purpose and never get the chance to see the versatile locations.

Although i had been to Frnakfurt,Berlin,Rome,Paris,Marselle,Warsaw,Zurich ,Geneva,Helsinki and some other even i don't remember.

Regards:Bebo kobo :Rolleyes:

----------


## Melusine

Hi to all,

I've visited

England: London, South Hampton

France: Paris, Bordeaux, Biarritz, Parthenay, Poitou

Spain: Galicia, Bilboa, Barcelona

Italy: Florence, 

Sardinia, MY very favorite place. I'd go back "in a heart beat".

Melusine

----------


## callisto

I've been to France, Spain, Italy, Greece, Switzerland, England, Ireland, Finland, Estonia, Russia. I lived in Ireland and Finland.

----------


## Sid71

Traveling to Europe has always been a wonderful experience for me. I have visited France, Spain and Germany many times. But Spain is my favorite destination as it offers plenty of entertainment. It has wonderful cities, stunning beaches, alluring architecture and great sightseeing.........

----------


## julia90

> Sardinia, MY very favorite place. I'd go back "in a heart beat".
> 
> Melusine


I understand you completely , i left my heart in Sardinia for the cristalline waters and the interior of the island which is wild.

i went in the north coast, in Costa Smeralda (The Emerald Coast).
Which place of Sardinia have you visited?

----------


## let`s talk

25 countries, have no idea how many cities.

----------


## julia90

here's a map made on tripadvisor that shows all the places i have visited better:

<div id="ta_travelmap" style="width:430px;">
<img src="http://www.tripadvisor.it/CommunityMapImage?id=56681312&type=TRIPADVISOR&siz e=LARGE">
<ol id="ta_favoritelist">
</ol>
<ul id="ta_links">
<li><a href="http://www.tripadvisor.it/members/xgiulia90x">Visualizza il mio profilo</a></li>
<li>Personalizza <a href="http://www.tripadvisor.it/MemberProfile-cpt" style="font-size:10px; font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#3860B0; text-decoration:none;">la mappa dei tuoi viaggi</a> o <a href="http://www.travelpod.com/" style="font-size:10px; font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#3860B0; text-decoration:none;">il tuo blog</a> </li>
<li>Deals on <a href="http://www.tripadvisor.it/Flights" style="font-size:10px;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;color:#3860B0;text-decoration:none;">airline tickets</a> at TripAdvisor</li>
</ul>
</div>
<script src="http://www.tripadvisor.it/MapEmbed?mid=E._WpONAnmpFl28pxMYDTzDg%3D%3D&frm=pt &Version=CHEAP_FLIGHTS_012"></script>

----------


## GP850mAh

12 countries and alot of cities, those I can remember is Krakow, Barcelona, Budapest and Berlin.

----------


## JFWR

I've been to England, Scotland, Wales, Ireland, Italy (including the Vatican), and European neighbouring Turkey. 

My mother, who has travelled far longer than I, has been to all those countries excluding Scotland, but including Spain, France, Switzerland, Germany, Belgium, the Netherlands, Austria, Sweden, Finland, and Estonia.

----------


## ebAmerican

I've been to England (London), Germany (All over), Sweden (Skane), Denmark (Copenhagen), Netherlands (Amsterdam) , Belgium (All over), Czech Republic (Prague), Italy (All over), Spain (Barcelona), Monaco, and France (Nice). My favorite was Sweden. It was the only country that I truly felt accepted in as an American tourist. Berlin was the least friendly and uncooperative place that I experienced as an American tourist, but the rest of Germany was very accommodating and friendly. I would love to explore more of France and Spain. Future trips to unvisited places would be: Turkey, Greece, Egypt, Japan, Australia, and China. I would love to see every country on the planet if it was possible.

----------


## Monsieur Ennui

My list is very small compared to many in this thread! Barcelona, Spain (one glorious sleepless weekend) Nice, France (one month -- including day trips to places like Cannes, Eze, Monaco, Menton) Florence, Italy (one week)

----------


## vakantiehuizen

hi 

i have been to Rome,France, itly , i love travelling i think Netherland is best designation place , there are so many stunning beach, cottages i thinks it was best place where you can spend your holiday time........................................


vakantiehuizen-dordogne.nl

----------

